# REAR DOORS ERROR



## Daniel_ (4 mo ago)

Hello. We have had our Tesla model 3LR22 for 2 weeks and believe something is wrong with the rear doors.
When we open the front doors it’s 1 click and the doors will pop open. The rear doors you need to hold the door button and push the doors open. If you open them the same as the front doors they simply won’t open unless you press the button twice. I have attached a video. Can you please confirm how your rear doors open and the year of your model 3. I think it’s a manufacturer fault that Tesla won’t admit.










September 5, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My 2018 M3 behaves the same way and always has.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

My 2019 Long range rear doors work the same as front doors. So not like that. Looks faulty to me.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I just checked with my Y and after I press the button, the door opens slightly and I have to push it to fully open it.

Could you have "sticky" rubber seals? Try washing them along with the door frame with soap and warm water.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Did you try pushing WHILE pressing the button? Could just be a sticking door (seals, hinge might need to be "broken in").


----------

